# Headset mit 7.1 Sound gesucht



## Korberan (17. November 2015)

Moinsen ...
Ich bin auf der Suche nach "DEM" Headset, weil es mir auf´n Sack geht, das ich nicht hören kann, wenn sich jemand von hinten anschleicht 

Habt Ihr ein paar ordentliche Tips, preislich würde ich mich bis ca.200 Euro einlassen, billiger findet meine Frau natürlich immer schöner ...
Achja ... und wenn Musik auch noch passabel klingen würden .. das wäre Spitze. Derzeit benutze ich ein Sennheiser PC151, was sich eigentlich top tragen lässt und in allen 
Bereichen sehr gut klingt (in meinen Ohren zu mindest) ... leider kein Sourrund 
Ich bin gespannt !!

Edit: Kabel sollte es haben !!!


----------



## svd (17. November 2015)

Hast du eine Soundkarte verbaut, oder nützt du den Onboard Sound?

So toll sind Surround Kopfhörer klanglich iA nicht. In Tests kommen gute offene Stereokopfhörer an einer Soundkarte mit "Dolby Headset" Funktion
(etwa einige Modelle aus ASUS' Xonar Reihe) oder "CMSS-3D" (Soundblaster Karten mit X-Fi Chip, eine X-Fi Titanium bekommst du mittlerweile auf eBay
hinterhergeschmissen) meist besser weg.

Gerne empfohlen werden die Audio Technica ATH-AD500X. Das Kabel soll extrem nervig sein, vlt haben sie das mittlerweile ja bereinigt, aber durch ihre
extrem offene Bauweise (allerdings hörst du dadurch Außengeräusche und wirst auch gut gehört, ruhige Umgebung empfohlen) und breite Bühne, soll die Ortung exzellent sein.
Die ATH-AD500X werden am besten über eBay direkt aus Japan bestellt, in Europa kosten die gut das Doppelte.


----------



## Vordack (17. November 2015)

Surround Headset Test 2015 // Headset Vergleich & Testsieger!

Kannst ja mal anschauen und Dich einlesen.


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2015)

Im Bezug auf Sound würd ich dann aber eher bei Sennheiser bleiben.
Hab seit Jahren das PC360. Zusammen mit einer guten Soundkarte... wirklich geiler Sound.

und wegen Surround:
Hör mal folgendes auf deinem "normalen" Stereo-Headset:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8IXm6SuUigI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2015)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall "echtes" Surround nehmen, sondern entweder ein USB-Headset mit einem Soundchip, der Surround simuliert, oder ein normales Headset bzw. Kopfhörer plus separates Mic und dazu dann eine Soundkarte, die eine Surroundsimulation macht, sofern das Spiel das nicht eh schon erledigt (ist nämlich inzwischen häufig schon der Fall).

Das beste vom Klang her wäre bei Deinem Budget ein Kopfhörer und ein separates Mic, falls Du überhaupt eines brauchst.

zum Beispiel kann diese Soundkarte Dolby Headphone: ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  dazu dann zB diese Kopfhörer Audio Technica ATH-M50x DJ-Kopfhörer für Studio: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente   und als Mic das hier Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik  oder http://www.amazon.de/Speedlink-Ansteckmikrofon-abnehmbaren-rauschunterdrückend-schwarz/dp/B004YEWC22


----------



## Peter23 (17. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf Sound würd ich dann aber eher bei Sennheiser bleiben.
> Hab seit Jahren das PC360. Zusammen mit einer guten Soundkarte... wirklich geiler Sound.
> 
> und wegen Surround:
> ...




Das Video ist krass.


(Gehört mit qpad QH-90)


Zum Thema: Ich hatte schon 2 Surround Kopfhörer. Haben nichts getaugt. Ein guter Stereo Kopfhörer ist sinnvoller.


----------



## Vordack (17. November 2015)

Hab auch nen Stereo Sennheiser.


----------



## Korberan (18. November 2015)

Hmm ... Ihr scheint Euch ja alle ziemlich einig ... Stereo reicht !!!
Das Video ist echt der Hammer, wenn Spiele also ordentlich abgemischt sind, dann sollte man auch keine Sorgen haben, wie mir scheint.
Aber wenn gerade das Lieblingsspiel das nicht hat ... 

Im Frühjahr ist mein Keller fertig, dann kommt der alte Onkyo Receiver mit den Cantons dran, spar ich mir das Geld bis dahin eben noch 

Ich werd mal schauen ob ich irgendwo Probehören kann ... evtl. schlag ich ja doch noch zu.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Aber wenn gerade das Lieblingsspiel das nicht hat ...


 dafür wäre dann eben Dolby Headphone einer Soundkarte da.


----------



## Korberan (19. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf Sound würd ich dann aber eher bei Sennheiser bleiben.
> Hab seit Jahren das PC360. Zusammen mit einer guten Soundkarte... wirklich geiler Sound.



Ich muss nochmal fragen ... das bedeutet, Stereokopfhörer auf Soundkarte, die den Mehrkanal simuliert ... und dann hab ich quasi das selbe wie bei einem, wo die USB Soundkarte mit dabei ist !?!?


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal fragen ... das bedeutet, Stereokopfhörer auf Soundkarte, die den Mehrkanal simuliert ... und dann hab ich quasi das selbe wie bei einem, wo die USB Soundkarte mit dabei ist !?!?


 Ja, denn bei USB-Headsets, die mit Surround werben, ist im Headset oder am USB-Stecker einfach nur eine kleine Soundkarte eingebaut, die genau das gleiche wie eine Soundkarte macht, die auch so ein Surround-Feature hat. Nur hast du bei USB-Headsets idR ein sehr schlechtes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis im Vergleich zum Kauf von Kopfhörer+Mic+Soundkarte separat. Vor allem wenn du nicht nur maximal 100€ ausgibst. Bis ca 100€ kann es sein, dass es - weil ne Soundkarte halt allein 40€ kostet, doch besser wäre, ein USB-Headset zu nehmen. 

Und was es an sich so gut wie gar nicht mehr gibt sind Headsets, die "echtes" Surround haben, also in jeder Hörmuschel jeweils kleine "mini-Lautsprecher" separat für den Sound von vorne, hinten, Bass und Mitte. Denn das ist so aufwendig, dass du bei gleichem Preis ein um ein vielfaches besseres Stereo-Set bekommen kannst, und die Surroundsimulation von Soundkarten/Chips funktioniert halt inzwischen so gut, dass hardwareseitig Stereo reicht.


----------



## Korberan (19. November 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal auf mein Board geschaut ... Der Kühler vom Professor und die Graka verdecken sämtliche PCIe Plätze ... son Käse, der Creative Soundblaster Z 
war schon fast bestellt


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal auf mein Board geschaut ... Der Kühler vom Professor und die Graka verdecken sämtliche PCIe Plätze ... son Käse, der Creative Soundblaster Z
> war schon fast bestellt


  Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard? Es gibt natürlich auch USB-Soundkarten mit Surroundsimulation.

Die Soundblaster Z wäre allerdings übertrieben bei Deinem Budget, jedenfalls wenn du nicht nur die Version für 60-70€ nimmst. Denn 100-120€ für die Karte und dann nur noch 80-100€ für den Rest, also: da hast du klanglich mehr davon, wenn du maximal 50€ für eine Soundkarte ausgibst und 150€ für den Rest. Bei der Version der Soundblaster Z für 60-70€ wäre es hart an der Grenze.


----------



## Korberan (19. November 2015)

Mein Gedanke war, erstmal nur die Soundkarte zu wechseln und meine Sennheiser (erstmal) weiter zu benutzen. Der Sound ist mir doch noch gefällig und das Headset selber sitzt halt fast unbemerkt auf dem Kopf.
Ich könnte eine 1jährige Asus Xonar D2 für 70 Euro bekommen ... bin am knobeln ... für 62 bekomme ich die D1 neu. Asus scheinen die einzigen zu sein, von denen man noch "bessere" Karten als PCI Version erhält.

Mainboard habe ich ein Gigabyte z97x-ud3h-bk ... mein System findet man übrigens in meinem Profil


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Mainboard habe ich ein Gigabyte z97x-ud3h-bk ... mein System findet man übrigens in meinem Profil


 Du hast dieses Board? GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK (rev. 1.0)  ?? Da können doch unmöglich die Slots alle verdeckt sein ^^ Der über der Graka zB: was soll das für ein Kühler sein, der diesen Slot überdeckt? ^^  Und unter der Grafikkarte: selbst wenn die 3 Slots braucht, hast du da ja noch 2x PCIe und einen der alten PCI-Plätze ^^



> Asus scheinen die einzigen zu sein, von denen man noch "bessere" Karten als PCI Version erhält. [/QUOITE] muss ja nicht PCI sein, PCIe geht auch.
> 
> Die D2 wäre aber echt gut, hat auch die Surround-Features. Aber aufpassen, wie es bei älteren Karten mit Win10-Treibern/Support aussieht.


----------



## Korberan (19. November 2015)

Lüfter ist der NDH14 von Noctua ... könnte wirklich eng werden. Und der unterste unter der Graka ist auch so knirsch das ich die Lüfter zu baue ... glaubs oder ich schick nen Foto 
Da sind noch 2x PCI Express, ja ... aber die langen ... da kann ich doch die kurzen Dinger nicht rein schieben ?!!? Oder !?

Edit: Google hilft ... das war mir nicht klar, das ich x1 auf x8 oder x16 stecken kann ... dann kommen auch gleich wieder andere, günstigere und neue, Karten ins Spiel !!


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2015)

Korberan schrieb:


> Lüfter ist der NDH14 von Noctua ... könnte wirklich eng werden. Und der unterste unter der Graka ist auch so knirsch das ich die Lüfter zu baue ... glaubs oder ich schick nen Foto
> Da sind noch 2x PCI Express, ja ... aber die langen ... da kann ich doch die kurzen Dinger nicht rein schieben ?!!? Oder !?
> 
> Edit: Google hilft ... das war mir nicht klar, das ich x1 auf x8 oder x16 stecken kann ... dann kommen auch gleich wieder andere, günstigere und neue, Karten ins Spiel !!


 genau 

und der Noctua ist echt ein Monster ^^


----------



## Korberan (22. November 2015)

Ich hab mir die Bulkversion vom Sounblaster Z bestellt ... mal sehen was das wird.


----------



## Korberan (9. Dezember 2015)

So ... war mir mit der Software zu umständlich. Ich bin noch hin und hergerissen, da meine Tastatur keine Regelung für Lautstärke hat, ob ich einen Kopfhörer und Webcam nehmen soll. Muss mal mal anschauen ob ich das auf der Logitech G105 programmieren kann. Ansonsten tendiere ich ich zum Sennheiser Game one, offenes Stereoheadset, derzeit für u130 € zu bekommen.


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2015)

Also, auf der G105 ist das kein Problem. Du musst natürlich die Logitech Gaming Software laufen haben.
Dann kannst du den Makrotasten zB die "Media" Befehle für Lauter, Leiser, Stummschalten, etc. zuweisen. 
(Kannst ja ein eigenes Headsetprofil erstellen, welches du bei Bedarf über die M-Tasten auswählst.)

Naja, das Game One hat ja durchaus gute Bewertungen bekommen. Ausprobieren kannst du es ja mal.


----------



## Korberan (16. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt hab ich solange gelesen, das das Game One plötzlich von 125 wieder auf 189 gestiegen ist


----------



## svd (16. Dezember 2015)

Ohje, ich würde halt immer auch die aktuellen Amazon Angebote im Auge behalten. 
Da ist immer wieder mal ein Gaming Headset dabei, momentan gerade das Sennheiser PC350SE, welches dem Game One irgendwie ähnlich sieht.


----------



## Korberan (22. Dezember 2015)

Heute sind die Teufel Aureal für 69,90 statt für 99,90 drin ... die hab ich mal zum testen bestellt. Soundkarte hätte ich am liebsten mit Fernbedienung ... weiß bloß noch nicht welche.


----------



## svd (22. Dezember 2015)

Da die Aureal ja nur reine Kopfhörer sind, also ohne Mikro, böte sich ja die externe Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1 an.
Angeschlossen wird sie nur über ein einziges USB Kabel. Auf der Oberseite ist ein fetter Regler für die Lautstärke und ein Mikrofon ist auch eingebaut.
Fernbedienung gibt's auch, ist anscheinend aber, bis auf Lautstärke, auf den WMP ausgelegt.


----------



## Korberan (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin am überlegen mir die Strix Raid pro oder gar DLX kaufe ... hab mir mal nen Video angeschaut. Der "Knopf" ist echt komfortabel, wie mir schein ....


----------



## Korberan (24. Dezember 2015)

So ... der Aureal ist gerade gekommen. Der Test am AV Receiver ist schonmal nicht gut verlaufen ... wenn man ein bischen Pegel gibt, scheppern die Treiber 
Hurra ... 
Teste jetzt nochmal am Rechner ...


----------



## svd (24. Dezember 2015)

Klingt ja nach reinen iPhone Hörern, hehe. Schade. Da muss wohl doch ein Paar offener Beyerdynamics her. (Welche sind das, die 900er Serie?)

Wenn schon ein AVR vorhanden ist, willst du den PC da nicht optisch anschließen, oder stehen die in völlig anderen Räumen?


----------



## Korberan (24. Dezember 2015)

Der AV steht im Wohnzimmer ... PC im "Spielzimmer" oder auch "Büro"


----------



## Korberan (28. Dezember 2015)

Hmm ... ob ich einfach warte bis das alte Setup kaputt geht !?


----------



## Korberan (15. Februar 2016)

So ... AKG und Beyerdynamics sind inkl. Soundkarte (Strix Soar) zurück gegangen ... Ja, es war durchaus etwas besser, aber 300 Euro ismir das ganze nicht wert. Ich denke ich warte bis mein Sennheiser kaputt ist und bestelle es dann einfach nochmal


----------

